# Celestial Sentinels Project Log



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I am finally able to start on my Celestial Sentinels! 

I am going to use this as the main page for the army now everything will be going here from now on weather it is fluff or pictures of models. 

So to kick things off here is the background for my army! 

Supreme Kage: Sayuri Nitta
- Currently in stasis

Sannin:
KazeKage (Wind Shadow): Jade Senju
HoKage (Fire Shadow): Hinata Hyuga
RaiKage (Lightening Shadow): Sam Aburame
TsuchiKage (Earth Shadow): TenTen Yotsuki
MizuKage (Water Shadow): Kurenai Yuhi

Legion Organization:
1. Wind Sentinels: Led by the KazeKage: Jade Senju
2. Fire Sentinels: Led by the HoKage: Hinata Hyuga
3. Lightening Sentinels: Led by the RaiKage: Sam Aburame
4. Earth Sentinels: Led by the TsuchiKage: TenTen Yotsuki
5. Water Sentinels: Led by the MizuKage: Kurenai Yuhi

Ranks:
Jonin: Veterans
Tokujo: Sargents
Chunin: Battle Sisters
Genin: Neophytes

Home World: Uzushiogakure (Village Hidden by the Whirling Tides)
- Currently a group of systems in the Segmentum Obscurus, in the Ixaniad Sector of the galaxy. The capitol of Uzushiogakure is a planet called Celaeno. The women of Uzushiogakure are given medicine from the day they are born that makes them stronger and faster than normal women. This medicine cause Uzushiogakure to go from a patriarchal society to a matriarchal one, cause while it works on men it only makes them twice as strong as a normal man, where it makes women ten times as strong as a normal woman. The development of this medicine and it's secrets are a closely guarded. Men are thought of as weak and only fit to do house work, while women go and make the money for their families.

Origins of the Celestial Sentinels:
- The Emperor liberated a slave woman from hedonistic web-way Eldar. Sensing something different about her he took her to his chambers and questioned her. Ordering the ship back to Terra he locked himself in his lab. Screams and cries of mercy could be heard coming from the lab if anyone dared to get close. Eventually emerging the Emperor carried a 21st gestation pod. He handed it over to one of his aides and ordered him to see that the baby girl was sent back to Celaeno. A slight shift in the warp caused the gestation pod to land on the Moon of Celaeno. Once there the baby was taken in by dragons and raised. She learned their language and to be able to communicate telepathically with them as the dragons were powerful psykers as well. The child was ever curious and told a young dragon that she wanted to go to the place in the sky she had studied everyday. Climbing on the dragons back they blinked out of existence and blinked back into existence on the planet. A regional queen at the time was in mourning for the loss of her child. Upon seeing the girl she knew the girl had been brought her to her to raise as her own. She taught the girl everything from war strategy to spiritual meditation. She named the girl Sayuri. Sayuri saw the fighting going on between the kingdoms of Celaeno and decided to bring peace by forging one kingdom. Setting out with her army she conquered the entire planet in a single year. After she had accomplished this the Emperor came and told her she was his daughter and gave her the Celestial Sentinels as her own.
- Wanting to keep her a secret from the Imperium he established every conceivable thing she would need to be not only self sustaining but to grow and expand as well.
- The Celestial Sentinels became the Emperors Honor Guard. They never took off their helmets and never talked to any one outside the Sentinels. Sayuri seeing that her brothers and their Astartes were stronger than her and her own Astartes she developed a weapon to even the playing field. She developed the naginata. She thought she had to win her Father's affection because he only created one daughter and 20 sons. She never knew she was the most precious of them all to him.
- Sayuri had an extremely sharp mind and knew she could given the time, learn to beat her brothers in one way or another but she wanted to be out fighting on the front lines leading her Sentinels as fast as possible. She set out first to show her father that she was a brilliant tactician by defeating Roboute Guilliman in a game of Risk. The game lasted 3 days before Sayuri had a clear victory. The other thing she thought she needed to prove to her father was the fact that she even though she was outmatched on the strength front she was still a capable warrior. She set out to beat Horus in single combat. She studied vids of him fighting as well as developed her own fighting style. She named the different major components of her fighting style Taijutsu for the techniques of the body, Ninjutsu, and Genjutsu for the techniques of the mind as she was a powerful psyker and knew she needed to concentrate most of her training there.
- The battle with Horus was long an grueling stretching her to her limits but she wouldn't give up several times Horus offered to stop but she would only attack him again. Finally several days into their fight she saw an opportunity. Launching a frontal assault on Horus a seemingly stupid move, that had such ferocity behind it it cause Horus to back up a step, in that moment Sayuri caused a rock to slid behind his foot and trip him. Between falling and being attacked Horus lost his balance and Sayuri was able to knock his weapon away and level her own at his neck. Horus laughed about his defeat and told her she had preformed well.
-Sayuri rushed to her father's lab to tell him the news, to try to persuade him to let her lead her Sentinels on a campaign of her own. Finding the lab empty she started looking around. Coming across her name in some vid files she started to play them. She watched in horror as she saw the experiments preformed on her mother. Standing there weeping she turned to run away, her arm was caught by the Emperor, who was then pulled into a vision of the future. Shaking him off while he was incapacitated Sayuri ran and gathered her Sentinels and returned to Celaeno.
-When the Emperor tried to contact her she refused to talk to him. Sayuri hated him for what he had done. The Emperor reacting to his vision had been trying to reconcile with his daughter seeing that wasn't going to happen he ordered the Space Wolves to go and destroy Celaeno and the Sentinels.

The Great Sacrifice:
- The Space Wolves along with their Primarch attacked Konohagakure of the Celestial Sentinels. They fought for two weeks both sides taking heavy loses. Sayuri issued a challenge to Leman Russ. He accepted they fought and she defeated him. Asking him to hear her out Russ agreed. Sayuri showed him the vids of what the Emperor had done and that she was truly his sister. Russ horrified by the Emperor's actions and impressed by the Celestial Sentinels and Sayuri herself agreed to go back to the Emperor and tell him she and her legion was dead.
- Once his Space Wolves were back with the news the Emperor had all records and memories of the Celestial Sentinels destroyed. The only people who knew they existed were himself and Leman Russ.




Animal Avatars:
- Sayuri always had a deep connection to nature and to the spirits of everything around her. The dragon she rode to get to Celaeno never left her and was her companion. As such the Celestial Sentinels have also had a deep bond to nature and to the animals around them.The tactical marines and the HQ and the scouts have all had deep green armor and purple cloaks for the green color of Sayuri's dragon and the purple color of her eyes.
-At the end of The Great Sacrifice a White Tiger came up to the last surviving terminator captain and laid at her feet and wept. Ever since then the terminators of the Celestial Sentinels have had bone white armor with black stripesThey still retain some details in green and the purple cloaks.
-While investigating reports about monsters from a new colony in Uzushiogakure the Celestial Sentinels encountered giant black scorpions. One of Sayuri's retinue had been having headaches and feeling as if something or some one was trying to get into her mind. Upon finding the scorpions the woman was finally able to figure out what was trying to talk to her. It was the scorpions! The woman and the scorpions made a pact that humans wouldn't take over their land as long as the scorpions would let worthy Sentinels ride them into battle. Now all fast attack units have black armor though they 2 retain green details and the purple capes.
-One woman came to Sayuri and told her that she had a vision that told her she had to go to a planet in the neighboring system that Uzushiogakure had not taken over yet. Sayuri at first refused to let her go saying it was 2 dangerous. Later that night in a dream Sayuri remembered her father saying the exact same thing to her not wanting to be like him she told the woman that they would go together. Once on the planet the woman led the way. Not caring what they had to get through to get to where they were going the woman pushed on relentlessly. After several days and nights or travel the woman was exhausted Sayuri offered to carry her but the woman refused. Getting up once more and trudging on the woman was able to last for another half a day. Falling down once again Sayuri told her that either she was going to rest or Sayuri was going to drag her back to the ship and take her home. Just then a Silver Long Horned Bull came up to the woman lowered its head and let her touch it. In that instant the woman realized the vision she had received had come from the spirit of this animal. The Bull had wanted Uzushiogakure to find this place because it would be an amazing planet to grow food on and to for the woman to find the Bull because the spirit wanted to help keep the people of Uzushiogakure safe. The Heavy support units all have sliver armor and adorn their armor with horns though like all the rest they have green details and the purple capes like the rest of the Sentinels.

Celestial Sentinel Recruitment:
-Sayuri knowing she needed to have a way to recruit new members in to the Sentinels devised a way to let any one who wanted a shot try. She created the Genin exams. Set on the various death worlds they are televised battles both against the beasts and dangerous terrain as well as the other hopefuls. The exams are watched by high level Jonin and if any are lucky to survive and they had preformed well enough they are given the rank of Genin where their training truly begins. Many hopefuls train non-stop before taking the exam at around 13 or 14 families support any child thought to have what it takes with everything they have for having a Sentinel in the family is a great honor.

-Konohagakure (the Village Hidden in the Leaves)
-Also called Konoha for short is the Fortress monastery of the Celestial Sentinels. It sits on the death moon above Celaeno. The entire moon is nothing but forests and mountains. Dragons reside in many of the more remote places and are the only place so far to have them. After the Great Sacrifice the fortifications were heavily upgraded.



-The Will of Wind
- Shortly after the Animal Avatars showed themselves to the Celestial Sentinels Sayuri went into a deep meditation. For weeks she meditated. The raising at dawn she gathered the Sannin to her and told them she must go into stasis that the Sentinels would need her at another time. But before she went she wanted to pass on the greatest truth she had come to learn and that was the Will of Wind. That love is the key to peace. It states that every true Celestial Sentinel must love, believe, cherish and fight for the village's sake, as previous generations had done before them. According to Sayuri, this is what will give the Celestial Sentinels the strength to continue fighting against all odds, building willpower and strength of character. It is also symbolic of the hopes and dreams of the previous generation being passed to the next.

Xenos Interactions:
- The Republic has very good relations with surrounding Xenos. As long as any one who enters their territory remains peaceful they allow any one to traverse and settle where they like. They respect borders of others territories and only expand into uninhabited worlds and systems. They are really very good friends with the craftworld (name to come) and allow them to orbit the Celaeno home world. There is even a small Squat colony on one of the planets in The Republic.
- Certain warlike Xenos are killed on sight. Orcs, Tyranids, Necrons, and Dark Eldar are forbidden from Uzushiogakure space. 




Ok So on to the model! 

This is Tsume Inuzuka! She and one more model are going to be the test subjects for my bone white terminator armor scheme! I have done some minor green stuff work let me know what you think this is the most I have tried to do before! Hopefully tomorrow I can start painting!


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

A good start to your project. I'm anxious to see how you paint them.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

jonileth said:


> A good start to your project. I'm anxious to see how you paint them.


Hopefully some base paint will go on her tomorrow I gotta let the greenstuff set


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

And primer her of course. 

Nice work on the fluff. All yours or from somewhere else?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

notsoevil said:


> And primer her of course.
> 
> Nice work on the fluff. All yours or from somewhere else?


Kinda stole a bunch of it from Naruto but I changed things and made them my own.


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking good. can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Looking good. can't wait to see the rest!


Hopefully their will be updates all weekend!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Hopefully their will be updates all weekend!


Looking forward to that.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just laid down some primer! will have to do the touch up coat of primer and then I can get to painting! I am Doing one of the Sargents and the one pictured above! (I didn't mean to grab the Sargent that is just how it worked out!) So the one above needs a name cause Tsume Inuzuka would be a better Sargent if any one has and request please let me know! I plan on naming every model in my army!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Akahana (Red rose), Akiho (autumn blade, of plant i think...), Rie (logically blessed), Saya (swift arrow, I personally like this one) to name a few maybe helps?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Akahana (Red rose), Akiho (autumn blade, of plant i think...), Rie (logically blessed), Saya (swift arrow, I personally like this one) to name a few maybe helps?


Those are awesome! I will totally use one of those! Do you think I should keep last names the same in each kind of unit? Like have only inuzuka in teriminator armor?


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I like the naruto theme, I wish I could add more to help, but feeling too low sorry.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sakura_ninja said:


> I like the naruto theme, I wish I could add more to help, but feeling too low sorry.


Its ok thank you for the support!


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Your welcome, I probably won't be on here long enough to see it grow if some people get there way, but good luck with it.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Your welcome, I probably won't be on here long enough to see it grow if some people get there way, but good luck with it.


Thank you very much and we shall see how things roll out I am hoping to get some work done today and tomorrow and have the first 2 models done and up by then!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Those are awesome! I will totally use one of those! Do you think I should keep last names the same in each kind of unit? Like have only inuzuka in teriminator armor?


I like that last name idea, especially since it's not just Terminator Armor but Deathwing. It's like the last name is a title then or a sign of respect from the rest of the Legion. Just don't go overboard like Tau names. 

"Hello, I'm 'Fire Warrior, Commander from Tau, of the Rightous Battles.'"


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> I like that last name idea, especially since it's not just Terminator Armor but Deathwing. It's like the last name is a title then or a sign of respect from the rest of the Legion. Just don't go overboard like Tau names.
> 
> "Hello, I'm 'Fire Warrior, Commander from Tau, of the Rightous Battles.'"


I think what I am saying is should I have the different clans in different roles or keep them in the same role like on the show Inuzuka was a dog handler and close combat specialist so she became a Assault Terminator in my army a close combat specialist or should I just use clan names on any one any where?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the idea of clan names being specific to a unit or type of unit. I was just trying to be funny. Think of the clan names as the Company names in other chapters, except they are adopted by each member. So each Company is a clan in your army. I like the idea of it being clans as your army is still a Legion; sets it apart.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I like that idea as well the only thing is I would like to keep some of the original people with their names lol and I really like the Ino-Shika-Cho idea of people working together and would like to figure out a way to bring that through as well


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking like a great start there  The only thing with the GS is that maybe since its cloth its looks a little flat . on GW models flags etc have some creases but you can paint it in Looking forward to the rest ! encore!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> I think what I am saying is should I have the different clans in different roles or keep them in the same role like on the show Inuzuka was a dog handler and close combat specialist so she became a Assault Terminator in my army a close combat specialist or should I just use clan names on any one any where?


IMO, i like the clan names per unit type, i.e. the terminators, assault, would be Inuzuka and then each would have a surname to that.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got really discouraged when I was looking at my painting and some RL hit me so the model won't be up today might be a couple days more yet I am really sorry everyone but things should be coming up soon


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> I got really discouraged when I was looking at my painting and some RL hit me so the model won't be up today might be a couple days more yet I am really sorry everyone but things should be coming up soon


Have faith and confidence in yourself and it'll be awesome. It's not gonna turn out like a Master painter's on the first try. i know mine never did, anyone else?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I settled down and got some painting done may not be the best out there but it helped me chill after the week I have been having! Hope every one at least likes the idea I was going for.........

Oh and this model is not all the way complete just wanted to share an update.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> So I settled down and got some painting done may not be the best out there but it helped me chill after the week I have been having! Hope every one at least likes the idea I was going for.........
> 
> Oh and this model is not all the way complete just wanted to share an update.


Yey! looking good normal stuff like thinner paint but im liking the colours, styles and patterns keep it up! Another thing could be just sit and blend colours about on a test to see what its like and get a feel about your colours  Im looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Yey! looking good normal stuff like thinner paint but im liking the colours, styles and patterns keep it up! Another thing could be just sit and blend colours about on a test to see what its like and get a feel about your colours  Im looking forward to seeing more!


Thank you! I know the paints should be a little thinner but I hate dumping out GW paints they are so hard for me to get my hands on and I hate wasting some by not using it all when I dump it out.


----------



## TechBaNe (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice work so far, and I love the concept! The asian theme reminds me of some lore I wrote up for my own legion.

If you're afraid of wasting that liquid gold that is the GW paints by pouring them out, I'd consider getting a wet pallet. They're pretty easy to make and they keep your paints wet for quite a while. All you really need are a sponge, parchment paper, and a container that you can seal (i.e. tupperware). Wet the sponge and lay the parchment paper on top to make it damp, then place it all in the container and make sure to keep it moist. The paints should last up to a week, and sometimes more.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

TechBaNe said:


> Nice work so far, and I love the concept! The asian theme reminds me of some lore I wrote up for my own legion.
> 
> If you're afraid of wasting that liquid gold that is the GW paints by pouring them out, I'd consider getting a wet pallet. They're pretty easy to make and they keep your paints wet for quite a while. All you really need are a sponge, parchment paper, and a container that you can seal (i.e. tupperware). Wet the sponge and lay the parchment paper on top to make it damp, then place it all in the container and make sure to keep it moist. The paints should last up to a week, and sometimes more.


 
Thank you I will be sure to look into that!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

I like it alot! i can see where the thinner paint would be good, but maybe wash it down with some ink and it'll look nice. Really like the scheme you're going for!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> I like it alot! i can see where the thinner paint would be good, but maybe wash it down with some ink and it'll look nice. Really like the scheme you're going for!


Thank you! 

but what wash would you use? I don't want it to change the color of the off white.


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> but what wash would you use? I don't want it to change the color of the off white.


I could only think of the hard brown over some of the areas. maybe wash it down with a bronzey color or even gold.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> I could only think of the hard brown over some of the areas. maybe wash it down with a bronzey color or even gold.


I have seriphim sepia that was what it was washed with before i sucked at painting I am not sure though if that is 2 dark I also have the yellow glaze?.....


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pride365 said:


> I have seriphim sepia that was what it was washed with before i sucked at painting I am not sure though if that is 2 dark I also have the yellow glaze?.....


If youre worried about darkening the figure give is a wash of said colour then repaint the areas that are dark so almost like a low-highlight  you should have a play with different washs and pick your favourite... get a sprue paint it with the base tone then wash each part seperately  well thats what i do anyway .


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> If youre worried about darkening the figure give is a wash of said colour then repaint the areas that are dark so almost like a low-highlight  you should have a play with different washs and pick your favourite... get a sprue paint it with the base tone then wash each part seperately  well thats what i do anyway .


Thank you for the tip I will try it out!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So here are the first 2 models completed 

Tsume and Saya Inuzuka! 

I have got the stuff to make a wet pallet and I am going to primer the next ones with white but first I am waiting for the Green Stuff to dry. 

Oh and something I am on the fence about should I give Tsume a dog or tiger companion? She had one in the show and I kinda want to keep some small aspects but idk if I should keep that kind of things just for the Hokage?

Also I like the idea of each group having a name but I also like the idea of different aspects coming together to form a team and I am not sure how to reflect this?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Tsume could hear Saya walking over towards her long before the woman spoke. “What do you want Saya?” Tsume asked with impatience. 

“I was just wondering what the plan is why we are all out here? I know you must know something and we would all work more effectively together if we knew what was going on.” Saya said quickly. 

Tsume smiled inside no one else had thought to ask this question and certainly not for this reason. Tsume lead one of the best squads in the whole legion and yet this was the only one to come over and ask her this. “I am not sure of all of the details but I do know that this will help the Celestial Sentinels and our people. Apparently we are going to be meeting some people most likely some Xenos that are going to become our allies.” Tsume said simply.

“So why the immense show of strength? Isn't that going to be counter productive? I mean if it was me and some one came at me with this much power I don't think I would be inclined to make friends.” Saya said happy that she wasn't provoking her Tokujo's ire.

“Think about it you will come to the answer and know what to do.” Tsume told her student. Even though Saya was a Jonin it didn't mean she stopped learning. Tsume her self was still learning from the HoKage. She thought that was one of their greatest strengths that they were so willing to learn new things. They weren't stuck in the past like so many of their brothers, though they never threw something away that was still useful either. 

Saya started to walk away but then it dawned on her half turning back she said “I will get the squad ready for battle we will be ready when they come.” She didn't mean for their new allies but for who ever they were going to help their allies beat because that was how they were going to become allies in the first place. 

Tsume smiled for real this time “Good it shouldn't be long now anyway.”


Just a little tid bit concerning our 2 ladies here I hope to do something like this with all of the Women in the army.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking good  the only thing is the paint lines seem thick and need little lines of a lighter colour so on the strips maybe a really thin line of white and on the cloth looks good with the border of light purple maybe offwhite/purple highlight.

I really like the colours!.... on the other side i think you should make familiars for them not an actual pet... out of green stuff make a mini tiger would rock!

Nice painting setup, the names could go on the clothing like on the banners so the names border just inside the light purple 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Looking good  the only thing is the paint lines seem thick and need little lines of a lighter colour so on the strips maybe a really thin line of white and on the cloth looks good with the border of light purple maybe offwhite/purple highlight.
> 
> I really like the colours!.... on the other side i think you should make familiars for them not an actual pet... out of green stuff make a mini tiger would rock!
> 
> ...


as you can see I barely have any green stuff skills what so ever if I do something like that I would have to find a model. Though I didn't mean pet the Ninkin used in Naruto where I am getting much of my background info they aren't pets there either per-say but more like familiars I was wondering if I should make it really special as in only the HoKage has one or just kinda special and tokujo have them or not really super special at all and everyone has one?

This is the best painting I have done so far though I am going to try to get better I am happy with the results. 

The fangs on the back identify them as being part of the Inuzuka clan and so they don't really need their names on their cloaks though I do feel they are kinda plain and have been trying to figure out what else to do with them though my free hand skills are not super great. again look at my work lol the names on the bases are more for me in my head their world ends with the jungle beneath their feet.

Thank you for all of the suggestions I am trying to get better


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

IMO, you should keep the companions for the Hokage and other important figures. on note of the termies. They look really good. the only thing i can think of is possibly a different color for the eyes to make them stand out a bit. Unless the darkness is what you were going for.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> IMO, you should keep the companions for the Hokage and other important figures. on note of the termies. They look really good. the only thing i can think of is possibly a different color for the eyes to make them stand out a bit. Unless the darkness is what you were going for.


What color would u suggest? the eyes got done when I was frustrated and I just never thought to change it. and I agree it should be for important people though I think in the case of Tsume I might make a difference........She seems wrong with out her dog (though I think I am going to change it to a tiger.......)


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> What color would u suggest? the eyes got done when I was frustrated and I just never thought to change it. and I agree it should be for important people though I think in the case of Tsume I might make a difference........She seems wrong with out her dog (though I think I am going to change it to a tiger.......)


With the little mini story you inputted i think she would do well with a little familiar as was said above. As for the color... I'm thinking a green or maybe even a bright blue would look good.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> With the little mini story you inputted i think she would do well with a little familiar as was said above. As for the color... I'm thinking a green or maybe even a bright blue would look good.


Thank you was the mini story interesting or lame? It seemed like a cool way to expand on the lore a bit and flesh each of the models out.


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Thank you was the mini story interesting or lame? It seemed like a cool way to expand on the lore a bit and flesh each of the models out.


I thought it was interesting. I want to read more on this little foray (is that the word???) of your ladies.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> I thought it was interesting. I want to read more on this little foray (is that the word???) of your ladies.


Yeah it will be expanded upon I have really found what I am going to base my Eldar on though I will have to watch more to be sure. though I plan on having more on their meeting with my Legion in the up coming models tales!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Yeah it will be expanded upon I have really found what I am going to base my Eldar on though I will have to watch more to be sure. though I plan on having more on their meeting with my Legion in the up coming models tales!


Sweetness. Can't wait!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Sweetness. Can't wait!


Gotta get more models done first! I should be starting them soon next day or 2


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Gotta get more models done first! I should be starting them soon next day or 2


Alrighty. sounds awesome.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Akahana, Akiho, and Rie!!!

I tried dry brushing white on after the wash and started to use a wet pallet I also used a blue for the eyes to make them pop more! I am really happy with the results!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

When Saya turned from the Tokujo Rie knew they were going into battle soon. She may have been quite but she wasn't stupid. She just felt more comfortable hanging back when it came to anything even remotely social. She turned and started getting her gear ready. Akahana and Akiho were sitting together and talking quietly but seeing Rie starting to get ready and Saya coming towards them they clasped hands and started getting ready themselves. Once done they turned to each other and checked over each other's preparations. Saya and Rie did the same to each other as well. Sentinels felt that it was unlucky to go into battle and not have checked her sisters gear, especially if that sister died in battle because they all had to take care of each other. 
"Right so we are going to be welcoming some new allies and they are going to have some trouble hot on their tails. I want everyone to come back alive you hear me? Other than that lets have some fun kicking some ass!" Saya said enthusiastically. 
Rie couldn't help but smile, their clan was close and she knew Saya was just trying to get over some pre-battle jitters, she did this every time bu every time they came home alive she would fear the day Saya wasn't like this.


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

I really like the blue. it pops out, but has a soft side as well when contrasted with the white and purple. Very nicely done!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> I really like the blue. it pops out, but has a soft side as well when contrasted with the white and purple. Very nicely done!


Thank you!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you leave the three's shoulder white on purpose to offset the other two's blacks? just curious cause i just noticed that. haha.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Did you leave the three's shoulder white on purpose to offset the other two's blacks? just curious cause i just noticed that. haha.


Nope not on purpose I haven't done shoulder pads yet I am trying to decide how I want to do it seeing as I need for the assault marines 2x as many as they come with.


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Nope not on purpose I haven't done shoulder pads yet I am trying to decide how I want to do it seeing as I need for the assault marines 2x as many as they come with.


could always try to make it so the cape is draped over them in a cloaky fashion.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> could always try to make it so the cape is draped over them in a cloaky fashion.


I am not that good besides I like the shoudler pads I just have to figure out how I am going to do them


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> I am not that good besides I like the shoudler pads I just have to figure out how I am going to do them


like paint wise? could always do colors bouncing between the purple and off white. like purple for the symbol and off white for the pad itself.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> like paint wise? could always do colors bouncing between the purple and off white. like purple for the symbol and off white for the pad itself.


Nope like where are I am going to get the bits wise to do them if I go FW or not and if not where I should get cheap bits when I need them not when they finally have them in stock


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Nope like where are I am going to get the bits wise to do them if I go FW or not and if not where I should get cheap bits when I need them not when they finally have them in stock


Oh gotchya. Yea, can't help you much with that... I have the BT chapter upgrade pack that i get so yea... haha. sorry.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Oh gotchya. Yea, can't help you much with that... I have the BT chapter upgrade pack that i get so yea... haha. sorry.


Its all good and if I was doing a regular chapter it would work for me as well! lol


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Got some good looking minis going! really really like the blue for eyes, piercing almost look very good as a squad! What im tihnking is will you GS cloaks on the other minis or regulate it to elites? You should take some pics with them on the battlefield


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Got some good looking minis going! really really like the blue for eyes, piercing almost look very good as a squad! What im tihnking is will you GS cloaks on the other minis or regulate it to elites? You should take some pics with them on the battlefield


Cloaks are going on everyone but the full sleeves aren't and I don't have a battlefield to put them on to take pics. I don't own my own yet and there are no shops around here. why do you say they "almost" look very good as a squad?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well it just looks like they are independant characters is all  sorry haha should of explained! but that may just be me


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Well it just looks like they are independant characters is all  sorry haha should of explained! but that may just be me


Well thank you then! lol I want them to be individual I think that they will be more like a squad once I put numbers on them lol I forgot to do that and once I decide how I want to do shoulder pads! lol


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok so here are the next models to make it into my army!

It is the Uchiha clan! consisting of 

Tokujo: Rin Uchiha
Chunin: Anko Uchiha
Chunin: Mikoto Uchiha
Chunin: Ageha Uchiha
Chunin: Uruchi Uchiha

The story for these lovely ladies will be coming hopefully tomorrow night! I had a really fun time painting them!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

I really like them! I especially like the ones with the sword hilt covers. IMO the covered hilt would look really awesome with the storm shield. But I really like them as they are. Have you been able to try out some highlights?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rin has one with a cover as well! lol She is magnetized and all of the silver weapons are hers.  the 2 extra plasma pistols go with Anko and Mikoto and there guns are magnetized. I haven't done much highlighting I still end up painting more than I want. I stuck with washes for these ladies.


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Rin has one with a cover as well! lol She is magnetized and all of the silver weapons are hers.  the 2 extra plasma pistols go with Anko and Mikoto and there guns are magnetized. I haven't done much highlighting I still end up painting more than I want. I stuck with washes for these ladies.


I personally like the silver more than the Goldish/Bronze, but it looks good all together! They look fantastic!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> I personally like the silver more than the Goldish/Bronze, but it looks good all together! They look fantastic!


Thnk you! I had a good time painting them now I just have to figure out what I want to do next!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I just bought a bunch of bitz for my first major conversion! 

I got extra arms for my stand in Belial! I also got all the bitz needed to make my Sammel! I am mounting her on a Hellion Sky Board! The lines look like a scorpion and I plan on adding a tail to it. I also got a Necropolis Snake head for it! I am so excited! I will have to get more magnets but this is going to be a blast!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> So I just bought a bunch of bitz for my first major conversion!
> 
> I got extra arms for my stand in Belial! I also got all the bitz needed to make my Sammel! I am mounting her on a Hellion Sky Board! The lines look like a scorpion and I plan on adding a tail to it. I also got a Necropolis Snake head for it! I am so excited! I will have to get more magnets but this is going to be a blast!


SWEET!! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rin looked around her the battle was raging and while her and her squad were normally in the forefront of every engagement in the very first wave. She had been ordered by The RaiKage to hang back and observe before jumping in on a weak spot in the enemy lines. First the Eldar show up just as predicted and right on their heels follows the Dark Eldar. Now the Celestial Sentinels have hated the Dark Eldar since the days of their founding. For while the Dark Eldar did not truly exist then people who were like them were what allowed their Grandmother to be captured by the Emperor. Even if it hadn't been foretold that they would help this craftworld any of the Sentinels would have anyway just for the chance to kill some of the hated Dark Eldar. Rin also had a personal vendetta against the Dark Eldar when she was very young her parents took her on a trading mission with them and they were attacked and killed. Rin was never very sure how she had been over looked but she was and she survived. 
Looking again at the battle below her she saw an opening that her squad could exploit and make big things happen in the tide of the battle. Right now no one was either really winning or losing but Rin saw and Archon setting up a webway portal out of the eyes sight of the rest of her sisters and the Eldar. Knowing that such a thing opening and allowing the escape of the bringing of more Eldar was not a good thing Rin signaled her squad and ordered them forward. They came screaming down out of the sky completely unexpected by the enemy. Hacking away with her power sword and shooting with her plasma pistol Rin made her way to the Archon. She engaged him in battle, she knew it was a him because he tried to overpower her with the swing of his sword while she relied on her speed. In the end it didn't matter as she cut off his head in a mighty sweep of her sword with strength he wasn't expecting her to posses. Holstering her sword and having their concordances relayed to the main body of forces she picked up her trophy and flung it into the enemy lines. When the other Dark Eldar saw this they began a systematic retreat. For they were finding no easy prey here today. 




Sorry this is so late! work has been kicking my butt recently! I have been working on some other projects so not completely being a bum in the hobby!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Very awesome story. I would just say, though, that you could definitely expand on the Archon vs. Rin fight and make it tons more epic. haha. But that just me. Sounds awesome and i can't wait for more!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Very awesome story. I would just say, though, that you could definitely expand on the Archon vs. Rin fight and make it tons more epic. haha. But that just me. Sounds awesome and i can't wait for more!


Yeah I am really bad at describing things like action and faces and places I am much better with dialog (at least in my head lol)


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Yeah I am really bad at describing things like action and faces and places I am much better with dialog (at least in my head lol)


Haha. alrighty. just thought i'd hit ya with an idear


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Haha. alrighty. just thought i'd hit ya with an idear


It is a great one and I may edit it at some point down the line I just know my skillz aren't that great kinda why I keep them so short.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

So I just got my 2 HQ done (well as long as double wing are still viable)! 

So with out further ado........

Hinata Hyūga! 

and........

Sam Aburame!

Stories for these 2 lovely ladies will be forth coming as I have not slept all night just painting was getting to me let along forming sentences.........


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Way bloody fantastic! i personally like the Lightning claw version. very nicely painted on the claws. it makes it look more aggressive, but passive at the same time. The hover board lady is fantastically done as well, but, if i may, i would say a more aggressive stance on her would seem more fitting, but htat's just me. Very fantastically done though!!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Way bloody fantastic! i personally like the Lightning claw version. very nicely painted on the claws. it makes it look more aggressive, but passive at the same time. The hover board lady is fantastically done as well, but, if i may, i would say a more aggressive stance on her would seem more fitting, but htat's just me. Very fantastically done though!!


Thank you! I was trying to make my hover board lady be in a pose of hey come and get me if you dare!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum (Apr 1, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> Thank you! I was trying to make my hover board lady be in a pose of hey come and get me if you dare!


Aight, that makes sense. Fantastic anyways!


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Arcanum Crozioum said:


> Aight, that makes sense. Fantastic anyways!


thank you!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Pride365 said:


> So I just got my 2 HQ done (well as long as double wing are still viable)!
> 
> So with out further ado........
> 
> ...


Those look pretty good. I love the character the sky board gives the one. Keep up the good work with the rest of the army and all your armies.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> Those look pretty good. I love the character the sky board gives the one. Keep up the good work with the rest of the army and all your armies.


Thank you! I love those sky boards!


----------



## khaosgurl (Jul 8, 2012)

This is very interesting, I love your models and I hope you do more with female space marines (because I'm tired of the cool genetically altered bad asses being male all the time).


----------

